# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Ray-Ban Stories, smart glasses, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Contributor - Luxottica Group S.p.A.

ray-ban.com/ray-ban-stories

ray-ban.com

ray-ban.com/usa/discover-ray-ban-stories/clp

youtube.com/neverhidefilms

facebook.com/RayBan

twitter.com/Ray_Ban

instagram.com/rayban

Ray-Ban on Wikipedia

Chief Wearables Officer at Luxottica - Rocco Basilico

----------


## Airicist

Welcome back to the moment. With Ray-Ban x Facebook

Sep 9, 2021




> Introducing Ray-Ban Stories, our first generation of smart glasses designed in collaboration with Facebook. Ray-Ban Stories are the new way to capture, share and listen.
> 
> Watch Mark Zuckerberg and Rocco Basilico demo the technology and get inspired by Creators Pete Halverson, Va$htie and TatchI, sharing their Ray-Ban Stories experience.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Facebook and Ray-Ban’s $299 camera glasses

Sep 9, 2021




> Facebook and Ray-Ban’s first pair of smart glasses cost $299 and feature two cameras for taking photos and videos. They can also play audio from your phone over Bluetooth.


"Facebook on your face"
Hands-on with Facebook and Ray-Ban’s first pair of smart glasses

by Alex Heath
September 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ray-Ban Stories review: Facebook's first smart glasses look so normal, but feel so familiar"
The Ray-Ban Stories are a fusion of Bose Frames and Snap Spectacles, with a big question mark for what comes after this first-gen attempt.

by Scott Stein 
September 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s Smart Glasses Can Take Calls and Photos, Lack AR"

by Mark Gurman and Naomi Nix
September 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Ray-Ban Stories: the new way to capture, share & listen

Sep 9, 2021




> Welcome back to the moment. ​
> 
> Discover our first generation of smart glasses that keeps you connected. So you can keep your eyes on the world around you.


 ​

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook Is Making Camera Glasses, Ha Ha Oh No"
Ray-Ban Stories can take photos and videos with a touch of a button and send them to your phone.

by Katie Notopoulos
September 9, 2021,

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook warned over ‘very small’ indicator LED on smart glasses, as EU DPAs flag privacy concerns"

by Natasha Lomas
September 20, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Ray-Ban Stories smart glasses review

Oct 1, 2021




> The Ray-Ban Stories are sleek smart glasses, and a fitting prelude to Facebook's real ambitions in AR – though they aren't perfect in practice.
> 
> Facebook’s smart glasses, the Ray-Ban Stories, have been teased for some time now, and it’s perhaps disappointing that the Ray-Ban aspect is the most fascinating part of the launch so far.
> 
> These aren’t the AR glasses we know Facebook has in development, even if they could (and are likely) a precursor to just that: a soft launch product that tests the waters, gets the range in people’s minds and homes, and sets Facebook up for some splashy AR devices down the line.
> 
> For now, though, these smart glasses still offer plenty for those after some tech in their Ray-Bans – in fact the end product is an almost perfect realization of the Ray-Ban’s Stories’ design, even if it's disappointingly similar to the Snapchat Spectacles in many ways.
> 
> A sleek exterior belies a medley of inputs and indicators, with touch-based volume control and a handy capture button for taking photos and videos. The dual-camera setup isn't anything too flashy, but footage quality is perfectly adequate for the purpose. Call quality, too, is surprisingly clear, while the speakers placed by each ear offer an airy, open sound that makes playing pop songs on summer days an utter delight.
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta and Ray-Ban's Stories glasses can now send and read Messenger texts"
Sadly, you still have to say 'Hey Facebook' to use those features.

by Igor Bonifacic
December 15, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta Launches Ray-Ban Stories in Four New Markets, Adds New Technical and Stylistic Features"

by Andrew Hutchinson
March 17, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta Expands Ray-Ban Stories, Adds Shipping Regions"
Zuckerberg reveals new updates and shipping regions for his firm's designer smart glasses

by Rory Greener
March 21, 2022

----------

